# New Passport - Sending old passport back to UK



## Billy_Two_Hats

Hi,
My UK passport has expired and I've completed the renewal process online. I'm now required to send back my old passport, and a complete photocopy - pages 1 to 34 of my Canadian passport to the passport authority in Durham. My question is: Do I have to take my envelope to La Poste in order to fill in a Formalités Douanières slip to attach to my envelope, or can I just post without a customs declaration?

Thanks if you can advise.


----------



## Clic Clac

I would guess that 'Passport Office' would get the 'all clear'. 

I've recently applied for a passport for my son and it never occured to me to add a customs form. 

He didn't have an old passport, but I sent photocopies of his French passport, birth certificate, etc, and they arrived ok.


----------



## Billy_Two_Hats

Clic Clac said:


> I would guess that 'Passport Office' would get the 'all clear'.
> 
> I've recently applied for a passport for my son and it never occured to me to add a customs form.
> 
> He didn't have an old passport, but I sent photocopies of his French passport, birth certificate, etc, and they arrived ok.


Thanks, Clic Clac.

I'm sure you're right - 'Passport Office' address should make it OK. I'm also using a Prêt-à-Poster, Lettre Suivie, International envelope, so hopefully all is OK

Thanks


----------



## EuroTrash

I just noticed that my passport expires in June 2023. Am I right in thinking there needs to be 6 months left on it when you travel? In which case I need to renew it very soon.
Does anybody know what colour passport I will get if I do it now? If renewing it a month or so earlier means I get a burgundy one for the next 10 years, instead of a drab blue one, I'd do that. (Yes I know that's sad but I would.)


----------



## Clic Clac

EuroTrash said:


> I just noticed that my passport expires in June 2023. *Am I right in thinking there needs to be 6 months left on it when you travel? *In which case I need to renew it very soon.
> Does anybody know what colour passport I will get if I do it now? If renewing it a month or so earlier means I get a burgundy one for the next 10 years, instead of a drab blue one, I'd do that. (Yes I know that's sad but I would.)


Not sure ET. Normally, yes, but you have a CdS.

Having said that, with your track record for upsetting the nice man at Passport Control, you're probably best applying early. 

You've missed the burgundy passports by two years.They call the new passports blue, but for me Junior's is black.

Priti Useless couldn't even organise that properly post BrexSh.

You might want to crack on. Not sure if they will continue to supply them with 'Her Majesty' or suspend ops until the new King appears on it.

It could be a quick change round, but knowing this lot ...


----------



## rynd2it

Billy_Two_Hats said:


> Hi,
> My UK passport has expired and I've completed the renewal process online. I'm now required to send back my old passport, and a complete photocopy - pages 1 to 34 of my Canadian passport to the passport authority in Durham. My question is: Do I have to take my envelope to La Poste in order to fill in a Formalités Douanières slip to attach to my envelope, or can I just post without a customs declaration?
> 
> Thanks if you can advise.


You don't need a customs form for documents and although the passport office asked for all pages of my US passport - I didn't read that bit properly and just sent the photo page. They processed the application anyway and my new passport arrived last week.


p.s. the new one is blue, very very dark blue


----------



## EuroTrash

Clic Clac said:


> You might want to crack on. Not sure if they will continue to supply them with 'Her Majesty' or suspend ops until the new King appears on it.


I never even thought of that.
It's weird, I know she's dead but somehow my brain can't take in that she's gone.


----------



## Clic Clac

EuroTrash said:


> *I never even thought of that.*
> It's weird, I know she's dead but somehow my brain can't take in that she's gone.


That's why I'm here, ET. 🤗



rynd2it said:


> p.s. the new one is blue, very very dark blue


Junior's is blue. Very, very dark black kind of blue. 👀


----------



## EuroTrash

I clearly remember the old passports I had before they went burgundy, I think I have even hung on to one because I'm pretty sure I have seen it quite recently. I always thought of it as black, I wasn't aware at the time that it was supposed to be called blue. So I was confused when it was announced they were "returning" to blue passports because it didn't square with my recollections..


----------



## rynd2it

EuroTrash said:


> I clearly remember the old passports I had before they went burgundy, I think I have even hung on to one because I'm pretty sure I have seen it quite recently. I always thought of it as black, I wasn't aware at the time that it was supposed to be called blue. So I was confused when it was announced they were "returning" to blue passports because it didn't square with my recollections..


I still have my very old UK passport, it's black, very very dark black 😉


----------

